# such a box



## samesdavis

Hello pessoal,

Como ficaria essa frase com 'such a box' ?

When I first joined this group,
I had God in such a box.
No início quando me juntei a este grupo, 
Eu tive Deus em ma caixa.


----------



## Vanda

Fica esquisito, né? O que será que ele queria dizer: numa caixa? Deve haver mais coisas implicadas, algum outro contexto. Quem disse isso, onde, por quê?


----------



## topexpto

I had god in such a box?


----------



## samesdavis

Sim, fica bem esquisito, é um diálogo que estou traduzindo, estou tentando entender porque


----------



## Vanda

Sames, diga sobre o que é o diálogo, título, se faz parte dum romance, duma história, a religião dos envolvidos, todos os dados que puder, daí a gente pode chegar a alguma conclusão.

Tem alguma coisa a ver com o documentário God in a Box?
Tem alguma coisa a ver com o raciocínio deste artigo?



> Most Christians, whether they will admit it or not, have dammed God in much this way. They have erected barriers around Him, seeking to constrain Him within a system of theology. We often seem to think that the tighter we box Him (...) He is most constrained within a system of theology.


----------



## samesdavis

Desculpe, me expressei mau, não se trata de um diálogo, mas sim de um comentário que um cantor antigo de um grupo, fez após ter cantado uma música. Detalhe que ele é meio cômico, então nem sempre sabemos se ele esta ou não falando sério ou se tem alguma piada por trás. Trata-se do cantor Mark Lowry no dvd Gaither Vocal Band Reunion Vol2, é um dvd de música gospel americana.


----------



## Vanda

Se você olhou os _links _que coloquei, a ideia do segundo _link _é que as pessoas limitam Deus e seus atos, a concepção e o poder de Deus, como se o colocassem numa caixa.


----------



## samesdavis

Entendi, mas ficou um pouco complicado de transformar isso em uma frase

When I first joined this group,
I had God in such a box.
No início quando me juntei a este grupo, 
Eu tive Deus limitado dentro de uma caixa.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que vai ser necessário colocar numa linguagem mais poética, Sames.

Algo como...

...tinha Deus como um Ser limitado por minhas próprias ideologias...

Estou com pressa, vou deixar aos nossos poetas sugestões melhores.


----------



## Joca

Não sou poeta , e tenho de pensar melhor, mas ocorreu-me o termo "estereotipado". 

Deve haver melhores...


----------



## Vanda

Pensei também em "enquadrado" nas minhas crenças/ideologias, etc.


----------



## samesdavis

Será que assim não fica bom ?

When I first joined this group,
I had God in such a box.
No início quando me juntei a este grupo, 
Eu tive Deus limitado a uma caixa.


----------



## Joca

samesdavis said:


> Será que assim não fica bom ?
> 
> When I first joined this group,
> I had God in such a box.
> No início quando me juntei a este grupo,
> Eu tive Deus limitado a uma caixa.


 
Assim que me juntei a este grupo, ainda tinha uma noção de Deus bastante limitada. 

???


----------



## almufadado

As senhoras de outros tempos em geral possuíam umas caixinhas em geral das pelas madrinhas onde guardavam as suas "coisinhas" (ex. a concha da praia onde o seu primeiro amor a beijou).

O conceito é universal (ver "E tudo o vento levou") no universo feminino.

No Universo masculino em geral guarda-se esses segredos *nos armários*, para além dos simbólicos "esqueletos". 

Como tudo já é unisexo (pessoalmente guardo as minhas caixinhas (de parafusos e porcas, pensavam o quê) dentro do armário (da ferramenta claro!)) esses contextos extendem-se.

Também existe a expressão "ter muita bagagem" como ter muita experiência que se vai guardado nessas malas imaginárias. 

Noutra leitura podemos ir à mitologia e fazer uma analogia com a "caixa de Pandora". 

De qualquer forma "encaixotar" sentimentos próprios ou sobre o mundo, é a forma mais antiga ou de os tentar esquecer ou esconder e ainda de os enquadrar em parâmetros definidos e rigidos ... enfim compartimentar os sentimentos.

uau ... tenho dito !!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Este é um grande exemplo de contexto  *samesdavis*! Obrigado!





samesdavis said:


> ... um comentário que um cantor antigo de um grupo, fez após ter cantado uma música...


Tudo o que você escreveu aqui é de grande utilidade para que possamos situar o comentário, a intenção, a ocasião e tudo o mais que a gente não sabia.

O sentido é aquele já sugerido por *Joca*, mas a tradução é um poco mais simples





samesdavis said:


> Quando me juntei a este grupo da primeira vez, minha noção de Deus uma bem/muito limitada.


Permita-me notar um caso em que seu excelente contexto foi decisivo:

A expressão "When I first" muitas vezes tem o sentido _idiomáticao_ de "desde que" ou "todo este tempo", indicando que a situação (no caso, ser membro do grupo) tem sido contínua, desde aquele ocasião. Contudo, graças à sua explicação da reunião de Lowry com seu antigo grupo, ficamos sabendo que houve uma interrupção naquela situação de ser membro do grupo. Daí, ficamos sabendo que "first" deve ser tomado _literalmente_.
Mais um vez obrigado e um abraço


----------



## Joca

Coolbrowne

Posso estar enganado, mas parece-me que "in a box" também dá a idéia de definição estabelecida, se é que me faço entender. Ou seja, algo que não pode ser modificado nem expandido. É aquilo e pronto. Nada se pode acrescentar nem retirar. Não sei se isso ajuda...


----------



## samesdavis

coolbrowne said:


> [*]A expressão "When I first" muitas vezes tem o sentido _idiomáticao_ de "desde que" ou "todo este tempo", indicando que a situação (no caso, ser membro do grupo) tem sido contínua, desde aquele ocasião. Contudo, graças à sua explicação da reunião de Lowry com seu antigo grupo, ficamos sabendo que houve uma interrupção naquela situação de ser membro do grupo. Daí, ficamos sabendo que "first" deve ser tomado _literalmente_.
> Mais um vez obrigado e um abraço



Obrigado coolbrowne, entendi sua explicação,mas se eu deixar a frase muito grande, não vai caber no espaço reservado para a legenda, então por isso que resolvi mudar a frase e deixar como: 

No início quando me juntei a este grupo, 
minha noção de Deus era muito limitada


----------

